# Barn find....



## miller32 (Jun 14, 2011)

Newest Find...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 14, 2011)

Killer old DX Schwinn.......


----------



## robertc (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet find. Clean that baby up and ride it. Post some after photo's.


----------



## jedijoe59 (Jun 14, 2011)

Very cool bike, I wish I could find one like it!


----------



## spitfire (Jun 14, 2011)

Super sweet bike, I just finished rubbing the paint out on my 41' dx. 

BTW: Could you post some pics of the rear brake side of the hub, I am curious what style it has and to see if i put mine together right! Thanks in advance!!! That paint will clean up decent, i was blown away by the quality of the finish.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats Brian!


----------



## miller32 (Jun 23, 2011)

spitfire said:


> Super sweet bike, I just finished rubbing the paint out on my 41' dx.
> 
> BTW: Could you post some pics of the rear brake side of the hub, I am curious what style it has and to see if i put mine together right! Thanks in advance!!! That paint will clean up decent, i was blown away by the quality of the finish.




I'll take some pics this weekend of the rear brake side and post them for you so you can take a look.  Sorry it has taken so long to get back with you...I've been busy.  

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE BACK RACK ON THIS BIKE??????


----------



## spitfire (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pic. I have the same rack on a prewar Rollfast with different braces. They are curved on the Rollfast.


----------



## miller32 (Jul 6, 2011)

spitfire said:


> Thanks for the pic. I have the same rack on a prewar Rollfast with different braces. They are curved on the Rollfast.




The pics...


----------



## JRE (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a post war Shelby rack.


----------

